# Brushless truggy video



## glassdoctor (Apr 11, 2002)

Just wanted to link to some video I put on youtube. It's my truggy conversion with brushless and lipos.

I guess I can't paste the link in the window here?

Go to www.youtube.com and search for:

brushless truggy mamba


----------

